# Spiele, die man per Pad zu zweit an einem PC spielen kann?



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2011)

Da ich seit ein paar Monaten nen LCD-TV hab und mir nun ein 5m-HDMI-Kabel besorgt hab, würd ich gern wissen, welche Spiele man zu Zweit per Gamepads spielen könnte. So könnte ich mit einem Kumpel vom Sofa aus zopcken, anstatt dass man sich vor dem PC-Tisch "reinquetscht"  


Im Moment wüßt ich, außer Sportspielen wie Fußball/NHL usw., nur Streetfigher IV, aber vlt gibt es ja noch andere Games? Vlt auch ein halbwegs aktuelles Rennspiel?


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2011)

Die Lego Spiele (Indiana Jones, Starwars, Batman ...)  sind recht spaßig zu zweit - mit 2 Gamepads hab ich das zwar noch nicht probiert (nur mit Gamepad+Tastatur), müsste sich aber konfigurieren lassen.


----------



## DonBarcal (8. Juni 2011)

Wäre NFS 4 noch halbwegs aktuell?   

Das haben wir damals im Splitscreen mit einer Tastatur gezockt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2011)

jo, wäre auch o.k


es darf auch was völlig "unaufwendiges" wie Worms oder so was sein - LEGO ist zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber die Kumpels, die in Frage kommen, sind "Noobs", also je simpler die Steuerung, desto besser, und zB bei Streetfighter gelingt ja vieles einfach per Zufall    und es sollte auch was sein, wo man gegeneinander spielt.


----------



## golani79 (8. Juni 2011)

Kane and Lynch 1 hab ich mit nem Kumpel im Coop gespielt - das war zu zweit ziemlich spaßig!


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die mit 2 Gamepads funktionieren, aber im Splitscreen gehen die auf jeden Fall.

Trine - Sehr liebevoll gemachtes Jump´n´ run. Bei dem man immer zwischen 3 Protagonisten wählen kann, einen Zauberer, einer Diebin und einem Krieger. So muss man im Team zusammenspielen, um gewisse Abgründe zu überwinden oder ähnliches. Selbst die Ladenversion kostet im moment nur rund 5 Euro.

Kane & Lynch - der Coop Modus funktioniert aber nur mit xbox360 pad  für pc. Mit anderen geht das wohl nur durch "Tricksereien"

Obscure 1 & 2 - Ist etwas für Leute, die auf Gruselspiele stehen. Spielt an einer Schule. 

Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs -  Für mich eines der besten Herr der Ringe Spiele, macht vor allem im Coop Modus Spass.

Serious Sam - Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber gingen die alten Serious Sam Spiele nicht auch im Split-Screen?

Dann gibts ja auch noch diverse Sportspiele wie Top Spin, Virtua Tennis, PES, FIFA... die man mit mehreren Leuten am PC spielen kann.
Bei Rennspielen gibts da sicher auch einige, aber da ich nicht so der große Rennspielexperte bin, sollten andere da was dazu sagen   

Ich werd aber gleich nochmal meine Spielesammlung durchschauen, vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein.


----------



## safkasDE (20. Juli 2011)

Da würde ich dir spontan mein eigenes Spiel "SAFKAS Angeln" empfehlen:

Spielbeschreibung: Beim Arcade Angelspiel SAFKAS Angeln messen sich zwei Spieler in einem Angelwettstreit. Wer angelt am schnellsten? Wer fängt die buntesten Fische? Doch Achtung vor den gefräßigen Raubfischen. Sie lauern auf die Fische der Angler, um sie selbst zu fressen! Agiere geschickt und klettere die Highscore-Liste hinauf. Miss dich mit dem Computergegner in abwechslungsreichen, wilden Levels oder mit einem Mitspieler. Es ist immer für Abwechslung gesorgt.

Die Homepage zum Spiel findest du unter SAFKAS Angeln | Das Arcade Angelspiel von SAFKAS Computersoftware.
Unter http://www.safkas.de/SAFKASAngelnDemo.exe kann man sich die Demoversion herunterladen. In der Demoversion gibt es keinen Multiplayermodus, keine Highscore-Liste und das Spiel ist auf 10 Level begrenzt.

Screenshoot: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

